# Photo Torny: Everyday Life



## Kornowski

*The theme for this competition is Everyday Life.

Hard to explain this one, kind of thinking along the lines of, a picture that shows people doing normal things, you know, going about their everyday bussiness... Thinking it could be interesting *

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than ten participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to 800 x 600
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

----------------------------------

Here's my entry:

http://aycu01.webshots.com/image/36160/2003781292488788379_rs.jpg


----------



## bass76

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/bass76/IMG_1622Medium.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

Ooo, Nice photo Bass, seems like it could be a good theme! 

I remember you edited that a while back, put the people in black and white and the mirror in colour or something, right?


----------



## Geoff

Hmmm, would this be considered "everyday" life?


----------



## Kornowski

Yeeeaah, Go for it man, nice shot!


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> Yeeeaah, Go for it man, nice shot!



I know this isn't really "allowed", but which one do you like the best?

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b...os/Vacations/Universal Orlando/Picture114.jpg
http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b.../Landmarks/?action=view&current=GristMill.jpg


BTW, thanks


----------



## Kornowski

It's Ok, you're welcome!

Hmmm, the second ones taking ages to load... 

After seeing them both, I'd say the first one, it's more fitting with the theme!


----------



## Geoff

Kornowski said:


> It's Ok, you're welcome!
> 
> Hmmm, the second ones taking ages to load...
> 
> After seeing them both, I'd say the first one, it's more fitting with the theme!


Thats what I thought, thanks


----------



## vroom_skies

Here we go for now:

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/Computer Forum/IMGP6996.jpg





Bob


----------



## Jabes

heres mine is 800 X 1067 ok? cuz photoshop won't let me make it 800 X 600 I dunno why by the way thats my little sister




http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa43/Jabes_album/HPIM0755800X1067res.jpg


----------



## epidemik

[-0MEGA-];824680 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, would this be considered "everyday" life?



For amusement park workers it is 

Great topic, hope  i can get one in.


----------



## DrCuddles

Heres waht im submiting, i've got a great idea for a good shot i want to get.
But if i dont get it in time, this is what i will use.

EDIT: Now resized to 800x600


----------



## 4NGU$

mine for now 

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/_MG_4550.jpg


----------



## Ben

Mine for now. I might change it later...






http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/20050616emandmissstsulpice.jpg


----------



## speedyink

heres my entry:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/DSC02563.jpg


----------



## jimkonow




----------



## DirtyD86

jimkonow said:


>



atlantis! i was standing in that exact location in april. thats by the door to the casino, right in front of the waterfall right?


----------



## epidemik

Noo is that 10?
Dang i had one this time.


----------



## epidemik

http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/571/tgoodgk3.jpg

space? heres mine if so


----------



## tuxify

>


Epidemik asked me to put it in so you all could see the picture.


----------



## Geoff

jimkonow said:


>



Thats a really nice photo, but it doesn't really have too much to do with "everyday" life.


----------



## epidemik

Hmm, can we have 11 entries cause i was a little slow getting mine up but mine is more ontopic than anyones. Fer rillies, if you dont visit the john everyday, you might need to see a doctor.


----------



## tuxify

I second Epi's vote. I sure do visit the john every day.


----------



## vroom_skies

The rules are stated and are final.
There are a bunch of shots in here which I don't feel fit the topic,
but it's up to Korn and not me. So he states the final verdict.

Bob


----------



## epidemik

Meh, korn, kick some people out who went vague on the topic  
I know vroom_skies has got an amazing picture hes dieing to post too.


----------



## vroom_skies

O, I already entered.
Hardly an amazing picture lol. I don't have much in this feild.
However it does fit the topic.

Bob


----------



## epidemik

vroom_skies said:


> O, I already entered.
> Hardly an amazing picture lol. I don't have much in this feild.
> However it does fit the topic.
> 
> Bob



Oh yeah, see it nwo, that was my original idea, but then i figured i like toilets better.


----------



## Kornowski

Jim, Yours is a good picture, but I don't really see how it's in fitting with the topic, do you have another one?

Epi, not too sure on yours, but I may let it slide...


----------



## epidemik

Kornowski said:


> Epi, not too sure on yours, but I may let it slide...



Not too sure if it fits topic (i can assure you it does  ) or not too sure if you'll let me enter as #11?


----------



## Kornowski

If it's on topic, I'll let it in though, as number 11


----------



## MatrixEVO

This is my very first entry into any of the Photo Tornies.


----------



## Punk

Does this works??

http://static1.bareka.com/photos/medium/95524/fires-verdugo-hills.jpg






It's during the 2005 L.A. Fires


----------



## MatrixEVO

webbenji said:


> Does this work??
> 
> It's during the 2005 L.A. Fires



LA fires may happen more often than one would hope, but it's not "everyday" IMO.


----------



## Punk

MatrixEVO said:


> LA fires may happen more often than one would hope, but it's not "everyday" IMO.



That's one part of the picture, but if you look first, you only see the freeway 

I'll wait for Kornowski's word on this


----------



## Jabes

umm I think the last one was epidemik


----------



## epidemik

Kornowski said:


> If it's on topic, I'll let it in though, as number 11



Wahoo thanks. I'd say its pretty one topic (you saw it didnt you? its already been posted)


----------



## Punk

If I'm too late I'll enter the next one


----------



## Kornowski

> umm I think the last one was epidemik



Yeah, sorry guys!
I'll make the poll later!


----------



## epidemik

We should do this topic again.


----------



## jimkonow

DirtyD86 said:


> atlantis! i was standing in that exact location in april. thats by the door to the casino, right in front of the waterfall right?



thats right


----------



## MadMax08

webbenji said:


> Does this works??
> 
> http://static1.bareka.com/photos/medium/95524/fires-verdugo-hills.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's during the 2005 L.A. Fires



For California, thats everyday for sure! (not the fires, the traffic part, especially on the 5)


----------



## Kornowski

Sorry about this, but can somebody else make the poll? For some reason I can't get on CF, Every other site works fine, except this! 

I have to use a Proxy Site to get onto here, and it's slow as hell, sorry about this!


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Sorry about this, but can somebody else make the poll? For some reason I can't get on CF, Every other site works fine, except this!
> 
> I have to use a Proxy Site to get onto here, and it's slow as hell, sorry about this!



I'll make it Dan 

So, here are the people we have so far, correct me if I'm wrong....

1. Kornowski
2. Bass76
3. [-0MEGA-]
4. vroom_skies
5. Jabes
6. DrCuddles
7. 4NGU$
8. Halian
9. speedyink
10. jimkonow(Danny, did you decide if his fit the theme? I don't think so imo, your choice) Here is his:





And are we including epidemik's as 11?


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks a lot Ben, I owe it to you! 

EDIT:



> jimkonow(Danny, did you decide if his fit the theme? I don't think so imo, your choice) Here is his:



Nah, it doesn't really fit it, Sorry Jim, maybe next time, eh! 



> And are we including epidemik's as 11?



Sure, why not


----------

